# Confrmation of attending a Rally



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how you confirm you are attending a Rally as I note I am down as not confirmed and will hopefully be able to ammend this thenks.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Grumpyman

When you click to say you possibly want to attend an email is automatically sent to the email address you have registered with MHF. Within this email there is a link. When you press this link you will become confirmed. 

If you have missed this email then Jacquie or Jen can confirm you, just ask them


stew


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Stew
Thanks for that.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grumpy

All confirmed now :lol: 



Jacquie


----------

